# Why is ESPNU not in HD?



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

That is all.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Because Dish doesn't have an agreement to air it in HD. That is all.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Why doesn't "E" get an agreement to air it in HD? I know I know, they don't want to have to raise our rates.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Dish and Disney had a dispute the middle of last year which resulted in DISH dropping HD versions of Disney Channel, Disney XD, ABC Family and ESPN News.

So, until DISH and Disney end this dispute, ESPNU will remain in HD, as with the channels noted above.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I meant ESPNU will remain in SD, not HD.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RasputinAXP said:


> Because Dish doesn't have an agreement to air it in HD. That is all.


How much of U's content is shot in HD?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

LFINO. 

This will probably get resolved with the new Disney Junior channel turning on next year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> Dish and Disney had a dispute the middle of last year which resulted in DISH dropping HD versions of Disney Channel, Disney XD, ABC Family and ESPN News.


DISH should have never carried those four channels in HD. DISH never had an agreement to carry those channels in HD. They assumed that other agreements pieced together from three separate contracts would allow HD carriage but according to a court of law DISH WAS WRONG.

The case continues ... the channels were pulled when ABC/Disney physically cut the feeds. With a dispute still pending I would not expect ESPN U HD or other channels to be added.


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

Most programming from a major school (BCS) is usually available in HD on the U. I think with every passing year, more and more will entirely HD - I think it's near 75% now.

Luckily I get ESPN360 cause my broad-band provider Cox cable provides access and I am watching the Texas/Missouri games online in "HD" which is still a much better than that on down converted Espn U via Dish.


----------



## shadalert (Nov 10, 2005)

My sub carries ESPN U in HD and most programs including football and basketball are in HD.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

shadalert said:


> My sub carries ESPN U in HD and most programs including football and basketball are in HD.


OK, thanks, and to nightfly, too. I don't care about college BBall-certainly not before March, and that less and less. It's lacrosse, and some football that U used to carry a lot on, and few in HD. Glad to see that's changing, more cameras in the field, and so on.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I don't like it but thanks for the answers.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah alot of college basketball is in HD and I want it now dammit! Of course we have channels like LOGO and Centric which show ZILCH in HD.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I want ESPNU in HD also. I also want ESPN3D...but that's a different thread altogether. I wish Dish would get this all worked out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Codeman00 said:


> I want ESPNU in HD also. I also want ESPN3D...but that's a different thread altogether. I wish Dish would get this all worked out.


Send them a few billion dollars (not exaggerating) and I'm sure it will be all worked out.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

James Long said:


> Send them a few billion dollars (not exaggerating) and I'm sure it will be all worked out.


+1


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Send them a few billion dollars (not exaggerating) and I'm sure it will be all worked out.


I find it interesting that Comcast, DirecTv and EPB (local power / fiber provider) all have the Disney and ESPNU stations in HD, yet Dish cant "afford" the extreme rates. Give me the option to pay extra for it!

But, this is the same provider who turned off about 30 Fox channels in the middle of football season and screwed their customers for an entire month.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

srrobinson2 said:


> I find it interesting that Comcast, DirecTv and EPB (local power / fiber provider) all have the Disney and ESPNU stations in HD, yet Dish cant "afford" the extreme rates.


Rates offered one company do not always apply to another company. That was one of DISH's complaints against ABC/Disney. Other companies were getting the channels for free but ABC/Disney wanted DISH to pay for them.

I'm sure DISH has made good long term deals at the right time that other providers (like DirecTV) can't afford at current prices. Providers don't have to make the same deal with everyone. This isn't WalMart with a set shelf price everyone pays.



> Give me the option to pay extra for it!


Get ESPN to allow DISH to sell the channel to you and just you and the people who want to pay extra for it and you've got a deal. That isn't the way ESPN wants to sell the channel. They want more subscribers than just the ones willing to pay extra.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> DISH should have never carried those four channels in HD. DISH never had an agreement to carry those channels in HD. They assumed that other agreements pieced together from three separate contracts would allow HD carriage but according to a court of law DISH WAS WRONG.
> 
> The case continues ... the channels were pulled when ABC/Disney physically cut the feeds. With a dispute still pending I would not expect ESPN U HD or other channels to be added.


Sorry but I just can't agree with your statement here. There shouldn't be 2 different types of contract for carriage. This is the thing that providers have been trying to do to broadcast stations. There should be only 1 to carry the programming. They are the same shows just 2 different resolutions. I really hope that E* wins this in court to stop this rip off.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

James Long said:


> Send them a few billion dollars (not exaggerating) and I'm sure it will be all worked out.


Send them a few billion dollars. Do you know what Dish could do with a few billion dollars? Well, they could own DirecTV, not to mention most companies in the world. Who sent DirecTV a few billion dollars so they could start 3D?


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

inazsully said:


> Who sent DirecTV a few billion dollars so they could start 3D?


Its subscribers. DirecTV is more expensive then Dish Network, and has more subscribers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

whatchel1 said:


> Sorry but I just can't agree with your statement here. There shouldn't be 2 different types of contract for carriage.


I'm just the bearer of truth here ... channel providers have decided that it is worth fighting for an extra pound of our flesh to see their HD feeds.

The seller sets the price. If Walmart is selling 27" HDTVs for $99 you can't walk out of the store with a 54" HDTV for the same price. You have to pay for what you get. It doesn't matter if the 54" set will give you a better picture ... it isn't priced at $99.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> Sorry but I just can't agree with your statement here. There shouldn't be 2 different types of contract for carriage. This is the thing that providers have been trying to do to broadcast stations. There should be only 1 to carry the programming. They are the same shows just 2 different resolutions. I really hope that E* wins this in court to stop this rip off.


Not to speak for James... but I think he was just stating the reality of things... not necessarily a desire to keep it that way.

I know speaking for myself... it sure sounds like Dish should never have carried those HD feeds of Disney/ABC channels as they never had permission to do so.

You and I probably agree that whatever the cost/contract it should be one that covers everything and is fair to all sides... but that's not always what companies are dealing with... so Dish's decision to carry feeds that the company providing them said were not under contract... well, it was a risky play that Dish lost at.

Now... we have to wait and see how it plays out before we likely have a chance to see any other HD feeds from Disney/ABC come onto Dish.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> I'm just the bearer of truth here ... channel providers have decided that it is worth fighting for an extra pound of our flesh to see their HD feeds.
> 
> The seller sets the price. If Walmart is selling 27" HDTVs for $99 you can't walk out of the store with a 54" HDTV for the same price. You have to pay for what you get. It doesn't matter if the 54" set will give you a better picture ... it isn't priced at $99.


I agree, so let me pay another $7.50/month to get the channels in HD...call it the Disney/ABC/ESPN package.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

srrobinson2 said:


> I agree, so let me pay another $7.50/month to get the channels in HD...call it the Disney/ABC/ESPN package.


Yes, so you are unfortunately at the wrong place. Dish can not do that without the permission of Disney. What you want is exactly what Dish (and other providers) would like, just like with the RSN's....
You need to write to Disney.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

srrobinson2 said:


> I agree, so let me pay another $7.50/month to get the channels in HD...call it the Disney/ABC/ESPN package.


Sorry, but the channels refuse to be sold separately. ABC/Disney doesn't want a cut of $7.50 from a few million people who would be willing to pay for their channels, they want money from every subscriber whether they want to pay or not.


----------



## RollTide1017 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dish will buy a dying brand like Blockbuster for $320 million but refuse to reach an agreement with Disney. I don't care what they plan to do with Blockbuster, I'd rather have ESPNU HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RollTide1017 said:


> Dish will buy a dying brand like Blockbuster for $320 million but refuse to reach an agreement with Disney. I don't care what they plan to do with Blockbuster, I'd rather have ESPNU HD.


Apples and oranges.

Let's discuss the Blockbuster deal in the Blockbuster thread.

Money spent to purchase one thing isn't necessarily money taken away from another thing.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Calvin386 said:


> That is all.


Disney is greedy!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

FYI, Dish WON the lawsuit in court with Disney over this. Disney is appealing the case.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

link?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I thought I read that Disney won and Dish was appealing.


----------

